# Activar monoestable basado en 555 con fototransistor



## mikel (Ene 24, 2006)

Hola amigos

En vez de utilizar un pulsador para activar un monoestable hecho con timer 555, me gustaría utilizar un fototransistor. Nunca lo he usado. La idea es que al no recibir luz se active el 555.

Me podeis decir detalladamente cómo sería el circuito (sencillo, por favor)

Gracias


----------



## ArturoGP (Mar 4, 2006)

Que tal mikel, te envio un diagrama como el que necesitas

Saludos.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 28, 2006)

Hola a todos,quizas esta pagina, ayude sobre el 555, suerte, saludos 

http://www.doctronics.co.uk/555.htm


----------

